# My new MK4 fronts from Austria



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

About a week ago i ordered front struts from Bagyardairride. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...83157

here are some pics, high quality stuff.
hopefully will be installing them this sunday.




and thats how much shorter they are comparing to bilstein touring, and easystreet struts.



_Modified by Rat4Life at 12:14 AM 4-7-2008_

_Modified by Rat4Life at 12:15 AM 4-7-2008_


_Modified by Rat4Life at 12:21 AM 4-8-2008_


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: My new MK4 fronts from Austria (Rat4Life)*

Looking really good... I am starting to look for some air-ride parts as we speak..


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mike.)*

Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see it installed


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see it installed









hoping to have enough time tomorrow, to c-notch and figure out if i want to replace my front lines to 3/8"


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Are those Aerosports or just regular Universal Air bags with custom plates? Are they inverted monotube Bilsteins or non-inverted (like the TC's)? 
Edit: Just did some searching, and according to an ebay link it looks like they're inverted monotubes with custom plates that seal on the housing (at the lower end) and on the rod (at the top). This eliminates the problem of the 4" steel sleeve inside the aerosports. Can you confirm this?
I'm curious to see how the shocks last, although with the high-pressure gas monotube design I don't think you'll get air past the rod seals.
I'm interested now, this should be low










_Modified by Afazz at 8:47 PM 4-5-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*

yes the are just regular universal air bags with plates, and yes they are inverted , also because they are inverted they could trim the strut body to make it shorter.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

tough guy. Looks good bro, i better get a ring a ding when theyre done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Sweet, can't wait to see your car this summer!


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: My new MK4 fronts from Austria (Rat4Life)*

any links to these? I googled but most everything was in German


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: My new MK4 fronts from Austria (Rat4Life)*

this is going to be great..... let's get some pics MiiiiiiiiiiKe


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: My new MK4 fronts from Austria (candela)*

Ok here we go, i got almost everything done today. Got into some problems wheel offset is way too low, gonna try to cut down the adapters,to tuck the wheel in more , also sub frame have to be trimmed in few places to lay flat on the ground.
the distance from fender to the ground is 21 and 1/2" 
installation is as easy as it gets.
Driving characteristics are Freaking awesome







even at 35psi and no wheel gap it handle like a dream.
I am very pleased with this kit.








old easystreet stuff is coming out








new struts came in with fittings for 3/8 line, to save time i replaced them with 1/2 








5 mins later left side is in
















check for wheel clearence, could take some bigger wheels in 








Right side c-notching begins
















ground down the welds a bit








little bit of seam sealer








and ruberized undercoating
















ok here is where sub frame need to be trimmed








and this metal under dog bone is also stopping me from laying the whole subframe








right side is in check for clearance on full turn no rubbing on the lines








ride hight








key blade fits under the subframe (damn i am not low enough







)
















full up and full down
















front shot

























big thanks to
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...83157
Bagyardairride (Eddie) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by Rat4Life at 12:01 AM 4-7-2008_


_Modified by Rat4Life at 12:13 AM 4-7-2008_


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

looks sweeeet bro


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: My new MK4 fronts from Austria (quagmeyer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quagmeyer* »_any links to these? I googled but most everything was in German 

his web site is down right now, here is the only contact
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...83157


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: My new MK4 fronts from Austria (Rat4Life)*

Can't wait to say hi this summer dude. car is looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: My new MK4 fronts from Austria (Shawn W.)*

too cool man! looks great.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: My new MK4 fronts from Austria (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_gonna try to cut down the adapters,to tuck the wheel in more 










Not sure how much you're thinkin of taking off of that adapter but most of the wheel adapter manufacturer's I have dealt with won't make them any less than 20mm for safety reasons...and I see by that pic that yours are already 20mm....be careful...I would hate to see you lose a wheel on the highway because your shaved down adapter crapped out.
Btw ....







WOW







....You're creepin to the top of my list of favorite mkiv's....you gonna be at show n go this weekend? I'd love to get a close look at those front struts... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Sick!!! Just plain sick!!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

NICE! Looks REALLY good and LOW!
Where did you get that seam sealer from?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

Very nice indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*








Damn, sick!!!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

I give this car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
Props from Europe


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Badass!








I'm curious to see how low these would go with 18s, as well as the necessary control arm and subframe cutting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Afazz)*

Looks good. Love your paint. Just like mine.








What size are your wheels?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Mike that looks sick.. finally antoehr mk4 sitting on the ground. I need to do something w/ my fronts to make it sit lower.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Mike that looks sick.. finally antoehr mk4 sitting on the ground. I need to do something w/ my fronts to make it sit lower.









your not the only one.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

wow! I love it!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

tak ya ne ponyal a gde photoshoot to?


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

looks awesome!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_you gonna be at show n go this weekend? I'd love to get a close look at those front struts... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes i think i will be there, the car is all dirty and nasty after winter, but i will come out.

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Can't wait to say hi this summer dude. car is looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks Shawn 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif are you gonna be doing dagball this year?

_Quote, originally posted by *.sanya.* »_too cool man! looks great.

Spasibo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif common Sanya get your sh!t together 

_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_NICE! Looks REALLY good and LOW!
Where did you get that seam sealer from?

Paul i could only wish to be as low as you are.








its a regular brush on seam sealer, you could pick it up at your local auto body supplier , i use the one made by Canadian company (Car System) .

_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Badass!








I'm curious to see how low these would go with 18s, as well as the necessary control arm and subframe cutting.

Me too , i could only wish to have my previous A8 monobloks on now, hope to have some time after work on wednesday, to do sub frame trimming.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks good. Love your paint. Just like mine.
What size are your wheels?

Sweet flat blue all the way 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the wheels are 17x8 front with 205/40 tire, so that explains 21 and 1/2" fender to ground distance









_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Mike that looks sick.. finally antoehr mk4 sitting on the ground. I need to do something w/ my fronts to make it sit lower.









i think the only way to get lower, is tossing out easystreet and get something else in there. i am telling you you'll see the difference right away, these struts stiff as moFOko even with 35 psi 








thanks guys for all the coments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
thanks Shawn 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif are you gonna be doing dagball this year?



for sho!!! I am flying into NH and rolling with the Dubaudi guys like every year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

So how's the new ride compare to the easystreets?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Starion88esir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Starion88esir* »_So how's the new ride compare to the easystreets?

big difference, lets say the easystreet at 40-45 psi was very soft, this new struts are nice and stiff as coilovers at 35 psi same ride hight


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
i think the only way to get lower, is tossing out easystreet and get something else in there. i am telling you you'll see the difference right away, these struts stiff as moFOko even with 35 psi 








thanks guys for all the coments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i dont have easy street. But i would love a set of these fronts. i only have a small amount to go lower.. so i just need to modify something to get me that 3/8" i need. it does look sick. i almost wish you still had the saw blades and tucked those.


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Car is sick cant wait to see it at the shows


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i dont have easy street. But i would love a set of these fronts. i only have a small amount to go lower.. so i just need to modify something to get me that 3/8" i need. it does look sick. i almost wish you still had the saw blades and tucked those.









what do you have on the front now? 
and there's no way i could tuck sawblades , they are 17 as well


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: My new MK4 fronts from Austria (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_ok here is where sub frame need to be trimmed









Hey Rat4Life, did you end up trimming the subframe? I am running into the same issue.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
what do you have on the front now? 
and there's no way i could tuck sawblades , they are 17 as well

i've had chassis tech.. i've changed all my management, but i havent changed my front struts at all. i've had the same ones this whole time, i was trying to sell a set of easy street fronts for a friend.. btw did you make those valves work?
i also have to look at that subframe part and see if its hitting cus if it is i'm trimming that ASAp.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*








Car looks awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Your car is the reason I wanna go home and get more work done in the garage!


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

pm sent


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

Misha, any pics of your car from sng today?! I heard it was literally laying rocker!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_Misha, any pics of your car from sng today?! I heard it was literally laying rocker!









i didn't have a camera with me, i have to look for some pics in other forums .
if anyone come across some pics please post them up in here.
by the way Mike why didn't you come out? hows the car?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

I Sent Matt an IM to see if he would post up some pics for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

here u go buddddy
i uploaded the little vid i made for you
http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...1.flv


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_here u go buddddy
i uploaded the little vid i made for you
http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...1.flv


hey Mike who tough you how to make videos, i mean whats with the lighting 
and the angle is all mest up, what a waste of film









_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I Sent Matt an IM to see if he would post up some pics for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:04 PM 4-13-2008_


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

yeah i know i forgot my lighting bro, sorry

lol d11ck.


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_
http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...1.flv


stance looks spot on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

That's what I call laying (sub)frame


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (eiriksmil)*









car looked sick man. it was cool meeting you. i wish i caught up with you towards the end so i couldve went for a ride on the setup.


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

found this one in the mk4 forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

mike...car looked sick at the show...it was cool meeting u in person...im disappointed that the key blade fits under the subframe...haha...sick


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_mike...car looked sick at the show...it was cool meeting u in person...im disappointed that the key blade fits under the subframe...haha...sick 

LoL no is doesn't anymore, now it lays flat on the ground, it was nice meeting you as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_








car looked sick man. it was cool meeting you. i wish i caught up with you towards the end so i couldve went for a ride on the setup.

Sorry man i know i promisd you a ride, but had to run out early to take care of kids , well there's always next time. are you going to dustoff?

_Quote, originally posted by *eiriksmil* »_That's what I call laying (sub)frame









literally http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

mike got a little footage of your car on this video from the show...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3791995


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_










right click, save as http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

i dont know anythign about dust off so i would need to check that out first.. i think im gonna be making some purchases soon so maybe i can park next to you at the next show with a lip on the floor







.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Anymore pics of the rear frame work yet?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Anymore pics of the rear frame work yet?









sorry man, my bosses comp crushed, so i am waiting till he fixes it and send me the pics, next time i'll use my camera.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: My new MK4 fronts from Austria (Rat4Life)*









SICK








P.S. Misha, I wish I could use your old struts for my MKV










_Modified by KoF at 11:59 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## manjk (May 8, 2007)

ur car gives e a boner especially when she gets lower lol


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (manjk)*









to the person who asked me about my struts, i don't remember who that was the distance from the bottom of the strut to the bag perch is 10 and 1/4"
and bosses comp got totally mestup so he lost all my subframe trimming pictures.


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (manjk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manjk* »_ur car gives e a boner especially when she gets lower lol 

totally agree, the car looks sick bro...and i loved the demo u did at show n go, heh...See u at dubs at the beach???


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (18Tgti2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18Tgti2004* »_
totally agree, the car looks sick bro...and i loved the demo u did at show n go, heh...See u at dubs at the beach???

thanks , yea i am a show off like that







no cant make it there, but i am going to Primer this weekend


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

I want to know whats next dude?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I want to know whats next dude? 

x2!! i wanna know...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
x2!! i wanna know... 

Nothing major for now, red steelies with whitewall tires until i get some nice 18" wheels.
i actually like the way it is with whitewalls 
Can't spend any money on the car right now, since i am going home to Russia beginning of June , for couple of weeks.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Mih you got pm


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_Mih you got pm









no, i didn't get any


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

You know I have loved the car since I saw it two years ago dude.
enjoy russia!!! 


_Modified by Shawn W. at 9:42 AM 5-10-2008_


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Looks awesome man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
Nothing major for now, red steelies with whitewall tires until i get some nice 18" wheels.
i actually like the way it is with whitewalls 
Can't spend any money on the car right now, since i am going home to Russia beginning of June , for couple of weeks.


oh nice.. Maybe you can find some Euro wheels to bring over...


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: My new MK4 fronts from Austria (Rat4Life)*










you are the man



_Modified by candela at 8:27 PM 5-10-2008_


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Who the **** goes to russia?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (paul wall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_Who the **** goes to russia?

i do , why?


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

yeah probly some1 who is russian, goes to Russia. I would imagine


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_yeah probly some1 who is russian, goes to Russia. I would imagine









yea good point Mike


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

joke broseph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (paul wall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paul wall* »_joke broseph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its all good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Few pics of my car from Primer .
Not my pictures, just found them on tex.
15" steelies with 195/65/15 tires overall diameter is identical to 225/45/17

































































_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:33 PM 5-11-2008_

_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:35 PM 5-11-2008_


_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:48 PM 5-11-2008_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

i got a couple more for you
















sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

lookin good. why did you ditch the rs?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_i got a couple more for you
sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_lookin good. why did you ditch the rs?

i wanted to go 18's to tuck rim a little 
and i wish to have them back now, cause it was lower with 17's and 205/40 tires 


_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:46 PM 5-11-2008_


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

i feel you, im having an 18s itch too.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

Damn Misha looks beautiful w/ those white walls and red steelies, you need to find some moon caps to finish up the look. i think it would look sick.. 
And i'm craving some shiny polished RS's... I have been for a while. 
You guys get rid of yours, and it makes me want them more...


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

love this car...
like the steelies makes the car POP more..


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

Mike what the hell did u get those for ...and why wont you call me back DAMIT!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Damn Misha looks beautiful w/ those white walls and red steelies, you need to find some moon caps to finish up the look. i think it would look sick.. 

i'm actually working right now on some new idea for my wheels, just need to find some cheap 18x8 with at least 3/4" lip to start from.
if anybody comes across some shetty wheels , drop me a link. preferably used


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
i'm actually working right now on some new idea for my wheels, just need to find some cheap 18x8 with at least 3/4" lip to start from.
if anybody comes across some shetty wheels , drop me a link. preferably used


so you want to start w/ 3 piece wheels?? did you check in memory fab, or RB already?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
so you want to start w/ 3 piece wheels?? did you check in memory fab, or RB already? 

no i want to start with one piece wheels and have machine shop cut the lips out and weld them to c4 wheels , to make 18" sawblades.
talk to the shop and they will try doing that for about 300 per wheel.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

good idea. hope you get it done man!


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*

damn dude idea sounds sick...
love me some blades http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

soooo i got a quote for these new fronts you got...holy crap! you baller


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_soooo i got a quote for these new fronts you got...holy crap! you baller

how much do they go for?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

he told me $995 shipped


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_he told me $995 shipped

thats not bad at all, i got them a little cheaper.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Thats not bad considering HPS (Basic line or whatever) was about 1099 plus 60 bucks shipping..


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

for just 2 front struts/bags? to me that seems pretty high. looks nice though and goes low for sure. not sure id spend that much on them


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry for HPS fronts and rear bags... Not sure about what he's running..


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

ya i just dont see paying a thousand bucks for 2 front struts when i can modify some things and get just as low.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ya i just dont see paying a thousand bucks for 2 front struts when i can modify some things and get just as low. 

well thats if you already have the coilovers to modfiy, which cost you anywhere from 600-1000 to begin with. unless you find some used coilovers and use the UVAIR bags, you will still be at around 500 bucks.
so 900-1000 for a set of fronts isnt that bad of a price.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
well thats if you already have the coilovers to modfiy, which cost you anywhere from 600-1000 to begin with. unless you find some used coilovers and use the UVAIR bags, you will still be at around 500 bucks.
so 900-1000 for a set of fronts isnt that bad of a price.

ya i guess if you look at it that way its not bad. i just keep forgetting not everyone has coilovers to start with. lol if i could afford it id buy those just cuz its nice to have a straight bolt on part. but my corrado sucked the money out of me lol


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I sold my coil overs for 300 bucks and new front ball joints and bearings as well as brakes...
I got to keep the rear shocks too.








To bad hindsight is 20/20..










_Modified by Silver Snail at 8:05 AM 5-16-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
well thats if you already have the coilovers to modfiy, which cost you anywhere from 600-1000 to begin with. unless you find some used coilovers and use the UVAIR bags, you will still be at around 500 bucks.
so 900-1000 for a set of fronts isnt that bad of a price.

thats the reason that i got these fronts, i didn't have coilovers and i wanted to go lower than easystreet. my option was to buy bilstein sports ($360 pair) and UNAIR bags (about $360 for pair with brackets) so and after getting all that i would still have to shorten bilstein sport strut and make all the custom work to mount unair. so i figured that i will try to go and save all that time and in my case i actually saved some money too.
and let me tell you the ride is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
ya i guess if you look at it that way its not bad. i just keep forgetting not everyone has coilovers to start with. lol if i could afford it id buy those just cuz its nice to have a straight bolt on part. but my corrado sucked the money out of me lol 

yeah I wish I would have known about the UVAIR bags when I first got bags. I had H&R coils that I would have loved to put bags on!


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

I want these front bags so bad but I cant get the guy to email me back with prices. Rat do you have contact for him? i need these bad fro my build up.


----------



## dumptforlife (Jun 2, 2008)

where can i find a wood wheel like that?


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (dumptforlife)*

that looks sooo good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
no i want to start with one piece wheels and have machine shop cut the lips out and weld them to c4 wheels , to make 18" sawblades.
talk to the shop and they will try doing that for about 300 per wheel.

Nice! Those would look sick. I've been wanting to do that as well for quite some time (to a different style of wheels though). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

i dont know when iam actually gonna do the wheels, no money for now.
and wooden steering wheel search on ebay, there is a guy who sells them from japan, name is something like oldskoolmania 
as of now i am stock in helsinki finland airport, my flight from JFK was delayed for 5 hours and i missed my connecting fligh to st petersburg russia, so now i have to spent 16 hourt here, so when i actually get home it will be 31 hour in transit








will try to get back on line from home in russia
damn euros so expensive , prices insane too








sorry for content not related to the thread.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

that sux bro. Bring some hookers home with you for me








Yo gimme a call some time this week ****


----------



## oleg_8831 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: My new MK4 fronts from Austria (Rat4Life)*

Da Misha nu i prikoli ti tvorish. ti na waterfest uje zaregistrirovalsya? a to ya tebe zvonil tam kakoy to jenskiy golos na message........ 
Oleg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Damn, those fronts are quality.
I saw someone asked if these are the UVAIR bags with the 4" metal collar inside. Are they, or do they collapse fully onto themselves?
Also, whats the best way to contact Bagyard, their website is down and he doesn't seem to frequent Vortex often.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_ I saw someone asked if these are the UVAIR bags with the 4" metal collar inside. Are they?


Yes


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_
Also, whats the best way to contact Bagyard, their website is down and he doesn't seem to frequent Vortex often.

there is an email in his profle page


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Damn, those fronts are quality.
I saw someone asked if these are the UVAIR bags with the 4" metal collar inside. Are they, or do they collapse fully onto themselves?
Also, whats the best way to contact Bagyard, their website is down and he doesn't seem to frequent Vortex often.

i am not sure if these have metal collar inside like uvair aerosports


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

There is a cross-section view on their website that suggests they are NOT Aerosports (*no* internal collar) and will collapse the whole way.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Afazz)*

Spoke with Andreas through PMs. 
The struts are built on airhouse 2 bags, there is no collar inside and its sealed by the endplates. You get about 6 to 7 " play. Warranty is 1 year.
$995 shipped.
Sorry for the momentary stealing of the thread, just wanted to let people know.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Spoke with Andreas through PMs. 
The struts are built on airhouse 2 bags, there is no collar inside and its sealed by the endplates. You get about 6 to 7 " play. Warranty is 1 year.
$995 shipped.
Sorry for the momentary stealing of the thread, just wanted to let people know.

thats good information to know , add anything you like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

one of my favorites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

defenitly one of my favorite ...... good meeting you last night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by SuCi0 at 8:00 PM 7-20-2008_


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SuCi0)*

was good chillin with u and mark on sunday...i like how u made me go look for the new wheels..without any hints







walked up on it and was like damn mike always comes with some dope ish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks real good.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_was good chillin with u and mark on sunday...i like how u made me go look for the new wheels..without any hints







walked up on it and was like damn mike always comes with some dope ish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks real good.

yea, i wish i was there to see your reaction.
my car was making all kinds of funky noises at the show, since my upper strut bearings are shot.
so hopefully in few days i'll have some time to install these nice hps camber plates that i got from Jeff(moacur). also will be upgrading my brakes for 312 mm fronts and changing control arm bushings for r32 ones hope they still will be flexible enough for airride.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

Sick Misha! Did you figure out how to open up the bearing more? I'm assuming you could just drill it open wider?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Sick Misha! Did you figure out how to open up the bearing more? I'm assuming you could just drill it open wider?

yes i just took it to my brother in law shop and he made it all to fit, all had to be done is the hole of the bushing insert for the spherical bearing had to be opened up to like 14mm from original 12mm .
i was actually surprised to see that hps using smaller diameter strut shaft.
i hope to install them sometime this coming week.
wil try to take some pics of the install.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

the new look is killerrrr


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (candela)*

im sure you know how i feel about the monoblock look


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Sick Misha! Did you figure out how to open up the bearing more? I'm assuming you could just drill it open wider?

Bad news Jeff , i tryed to install the camber plates the way they were designed to , and found out that they give 1.5 inch lift instead of drop, so now i have to figure out how to mount them on top of the strut tower, i think its the only way to get drop with those.
they still a good quality plates. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also found out that my mk4 has two identical lower controll arms, i dont know if it is normall or not but left and right arms have the same shape where the rear bushing is sitting, so after all the cutting that i did to subframe my right side is sitting little higher then left.
i wonder if anybody alse have the same problem?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*








I guess I have only seen them installed on the top... Seems like it would work from the bottom but I can see where it wouldn't also...
Hack them humps off and you'll get serious drop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







I guess I have only seen them installed on the top... Seems like it would work from the bottom but I can see where it wouldn't also...
Hack them humps off and you'll get serious drop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats what i am afraid off , to drill the humps off is not a big deal, but what if thats not gonna fix the problem. welding the damn things back on is a little bit more challenging.
i guess i have to go and have a talk with my brother in law, he install camber plates daily on rally cars that he builds.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

Basically from what I have seen. You hack the hump off. Make some kind of a support bracket for the underside and drill them through..


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

few stolen pics of my car from brokedown show.
got the best wheels award.


jeffgBMPr32 said:


>


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

looks like you have no wheels just tires. I ***** love it


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

LOOKS AMAZING! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Like Paul said.

_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_LOOKS AMAZING! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

wow what pizzaria did you get those from


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

nice. sittin real good. you bottomed out on the floor or still trying to get lower?


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

Those wheels look amazing!!!!! Polishing the face/cover was the way to go for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and no its not on the floor like i wanted to be, trying everything to get it a bit lower up front. 
also those pizzaplate comments gotta stop


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

looks great man. what else could get you lower? is it running stock strut bushing or are you still hanging up on something?


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_few stolen pics of my car from brokedown show.
got the best wheels award.


jeffgBMPr32 said:


>






jeffgBMPr32 said:


> sick mike


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

what issue of PVW was this car in?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_what issue of PVW was this car in?

december 2007


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

looks so great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

few pics for people that ask me about how to cut subframe.
that's how i did it.

and on the right side you could see how much it still has to be cut

also here's the pic of my pinch weld, that i just bent instead of cutting.

while there, did some r32 bushings for control arms and upgraded my 2.0 brakes for some tt ones 







_Modified by Rat4Life at 1:09 AM 9-9-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

ok two days ago i decided that i want to try and cut my upper mounts that's what i got after a day driving.
by the way they were new mounts (sachs not oem) 

could someone shine the light and tell my newb maunt cutting ass, how to do it right.
as you see in the pic, it ripped apart completely 


_Modified by Rat4Life at 11:45 PM 9-22-2008_


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

there are a few pictures of where to cut, and how. i know there was a thread on it a while back. im sure someone will chime in and let you know


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

it looks like you cut it from the bottom? 
your supposed to cut the top 1/4 inch or so off


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_it looks like you cut it from the bottom? 
your supposed to cut the top 1/4 inch or so off

i did cut it on the bottom , but i think too much.
did you cut on the bottom at all?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

ok after looking at few pictures on cut bushings i decided not to do it at all, got some new oem ones in there ,trimmed a little bit off the bottom. makes me feel alot safer driving for long distance. not low enough but safe .


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

when i cut the tops of mine my car didn't go down any more.. something else is holding it up.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_when i cut the tops of mine my car didn't go down any more.. something else is holding it up.

did you trim the subframe?
also check the rear bushing of the right control arm it could probably use some grinding on the control arm itself.(because left and right control arms are identical) look at it when it is laid out, look behind the front tire


_Modified by Rat4Life at 11:47 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## greek-dub (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

love your car.








and the steelies are treating me well, thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (tuddy)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4001089 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (J-13)*

don't want this thread to disappear, so just want to bump it up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page











jeffgBMPr32 said:


> _Modified by Rat4Life at 2:33 AM 1-4-2009_
> 
> _Modified by Rat4Life at 7:19 PM 1-6-2009_
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

lol. THISSSSS GUY.
Sweet pix bro.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_lol. THISSSSS GUY.
Sweet pix bro.

hey Mike you still around, didn't see you in ages.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_sup dood?

not much wassap with you andreeew ?
when are you guys getting your bagyards?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_well i just picked up some new wheels today.
air ride comes in about two weeks or so? then i should be well and good to do this. but we'll see!

how the hell ya been?

i am ok.
do you know any places who could shorten bilstein struts here in states? i got a little project going on and need to shorten few struts.
are you still in UK?


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

bumpin this thread.....car looked freaggin great even being as durty as it was







...and nice meeting you today man, hope you had a safe trip back to your neck of the woods http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

hey man, it was nice meeting you guys too, i wish i got there earlier , wanted to hang out and see some cars in york.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

its all good dude, sh*t happens....would have been cool though to hang out for abit, but ya can't do anything about traffic







...i'll have to talk to kyle and see if he's down for possibly making a trip up to your neck of the woods and hang out n see some of the cars in your area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashGLX (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

damn i love your car so much!
i have to admit your car was my inspiration.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (ashGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashGLX* »_damn i love your car so much!
i have to admit your car was my inspiration.









car looks good, you should buy my struts so you can be low like misha


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (ashGLX)*

wow man that looks good, nice color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what did you use paint wise?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

misha!!!!...wazzapppp...mah car dont look like that pic u posted no more!...miss u man...how u doin


----------



## ashGLX (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_
car looks good, you should buy my struts so you can be low like misha

what you have for sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

that grille is the 70-year old woman's rack of grilles


----------



## ashGLX (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Always loved your MK4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
This has to be my favourite pic. You got a high res?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (gENERIX_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gENERIX_* »_Always loved your MK4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
This has to be my favourite pic. You got a high res?


thank you Sir! 
unfortunately i don't even know who took that picture.
but i wish i has some rs's' back


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
but i wish i has some rs's' back 


Wish I had some RS's too!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

love this car..


----------

